# Your current system setup? Run dates and times?



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Currently have a Hunter Pro C controller running 5 zones (5ea K-Rain Pros per) in a 12k sqft yard. I average 30 min run time per zone starting at 8am on Tuesdays and Fridays. That generally puts me at 1" a week up until mid to late June. I'll bump it up to Tuesdays, Thursdays and Sundays until fall.

How about you?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Nice topic...

My system is a RainBird with module that allows me to control from my phone. Two units (one for the front and one for the back with 9 active zones on each). I cut the front on Mondays (cut, blow, trim) and then water starting Tuesday morning for the front and try to have cycles completed by 8am. Then on Mondays I do a quick cut on the back not working about detail work. Then on Fridays I cut the back (cut, blow, trim) and then water starting Saturday morning for the back and agin try to have cycles completed by 8am. Then on Fridays I do a quick cut on the front with no detail work.

This routine gets me two cuts a week and deep watering on front and back once a week. Water run times are based on need to get down an inch of water per week. Thus the run times can start at 6am or start at 2am.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

No fungus or mold issues with the 2 am watering? I might back my start to 4 am and give the water a chance to absorb more. My old TTTF hated early watering. Haven't tried it with the Bermuda I laid down in 2012.

Im replacing my Pro C with a Hydrawise tomorrow as soon as arrives. Looking forward to a smart controller.

I cut and groom on Sundays. Thursdays are my beers and a quickie mow.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

RDZed said:


> No fungus or mold issues with the 2 am watering? I might back my start to 4 am and give the water a chance to absorb more. My old TTTF hated early watering. Haven't tried it with the Bermuda I laid down in 2012.


Not at all thus far. The super early start is only during the very hottest time of the season here in north Texas. Thats only 6-8 times a year. If I had to do this 2-3 times a week for 2 months then I would try something different.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Ah, yeah, that makes sense.


----------

